# Dentist insurance!



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, I've got medical insurance but it doesn't cover dentistry - can anyone recommend an insurance company to cover myself and small family? Got a wisdom tooth coming thru and I'm in agony! Many thanks


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure if this will help but we have insurance through BUPA and one of their policies provide dental coverage. On that note - the dental coverage doesn't start until 6 months after you purchase the policy. I am assuming that's to avoid purchasing a policy with existing/immediate problems?!?

This might or might not be the case with most insurance policies but hopefully someone here can share a solution which works for you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pink Fairie said:


> Hi, I've got medical insurance but it doesn't cover dentistry - can anyone recommend an insurance company to cover myself and small family? Got a wisdom tooth coming thru and I'm in agony! Many thanks


There is no stand-alone dental insurance in the UAE. The higher level medical policies include a certain amount of dental cover. Plans that offer far better value than BUPA are available too.

You may also like to note that even if cover were available your current problem would not be covered. That would make no business sense.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*ceiling on payout*

............also be aware that many of the, dentistry policies (attached to main medical policy), will have a max payout limit.........so be prepared to still pay out some money.
We're with SAMCO (Saudi Arabia Medical), and I believe our max payout is around USD1500 per year per person


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok thanks everyone! If there is no stand alone dental insurance then I'm not able to get covered anyway! My company pays my current medical insurance, the only option I guess will be to enquire about upgrading to include dental and party the difference! cheers for the advice


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

**pay not party!


----------

